# Collecting - a rare find indeed



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I attended the Parsippany, NJ Slot Car show on Nov 23rd and found a couple of neat things for my collection. The first is a unique prototype of the Aurora tjet pit kit carrying case. I have only seen one other one, in Tom Graham's book on Aurora HO Slot Cars. The second is a collecting favorite of mine, The Aurora Racing Scenes series of static 1/16 scale drag kits. I love the look and respect the attempt of Aurora to enter a market in 1973 that Revell and Monogram controlled.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congratulations on both Bob.
that 1/16 shop is neat.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Very cool ....


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

IMHO, the actual production Pit kit was more practical than the prototype for the handle location. Probably saved quite a few cars from breakage due to rattling
around. I always liked the 1/16th Racing Scene kits.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Geez Louise ! Those 1/16 Racing Scenes kits are SuuWeet :thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool stuff Bob! You're always one of my heroes!  Still trying to find a way to pay for the red/red transitional tow truck. 

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just wandering here... I'm guessing the big stores all contracted their own art work sets with company logo's such as Sears, JC Penney, Montgomery Ward, etc. and ordered so many sets to be sent to the main warehouse. 



As sets were catalog ordered by customers, the sets were sent in cardboard mailer boxes to the store with the customer's name and order number to be picked up. 




You just don't see that many Aurora mailer boxes out there, at least I haven't...I'm sure most of those have been thrown away??? RM


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Very nice set, Hilltop. These sets were special ordered by the catalog stores in larger quantities from Aurora so they were not cataloged in Aurora literature. The set numbers usually start with a 9XXX. This was common practice for most toy companies. Uncataloged sets like the Computrac Set or the Sears Super Traction sets. Bob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks... I just figured the brown Aurora mailer box would be harder to find than the set itself...Nobody "collected" stuff, such as the box back then, as we now do...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> Very nice set, Hilltop. These sets were special ordered by the catalog stores in larger quantities from Aurora so they were not cataloged in Aurora literature. The set numbers usually start with a 9XXX. This was common practice for most toy companies. Uncataloged sets like the Computrac Set or the Sears Super Traction sets. Bob


pics of MORE box-art in these & other scales please 

Bubba 123 :wave:

reliving childhood, through my senility :drunk::freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks... I just figured the brown Aurora mailer box would be harder to find than the set itself...Nobody "collected" stuff, such as the box back then, as we now do...RM


THAT is a "FIND"..RM !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> I attended the Parsippany, NJ Slot Car show on Nov 23rd and found a couple of neat things for my collection. The first is a unique prototype of the Aurora tjet pit kit carrying case. I have only seen one other one, in Tom Graham's book on Aurora HO Slot Cars. The second is a collecting favorite of mine, The Aurora Racing Scenes series of static 1/16 scale drag kits. I love the look and respect the attempt of Aurora to enter a market in 1973 that Revell and Monogram controlled.


1/16... that's got 2B HUGE in size (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

That Racing Scenes store display is awesome.


----------

